
Two thirds of children don’t know what a floppy disk is - Markoff
https://yougov.co.uk/news/2018/04/26/two-thirds-children-dont-know-what-floppy-disk/
======
cimmanom
And in 1995, two thirds of children didn’t know what an 8-track was. Is this
in any way a) surprising or b) a problem?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I never even saw an 8-track, and I lived thru them. They were an option on
cars, and we didn't buy the sort of car with any options.

~~~
cimmanom
Similarly, a lot of kids in the floppy disk era lived with families that
couldn't afford home computers and attended schools that didn't have them
either.

------
robin_reala
I last used a floppy in anger around 2000. Is this that surprising a finding?

